# ABC Poem



## Nellie (Jan 19, 2016)

*
A*lways remember others*
B*efore thinking of yourself,*
C*ontinue giving, even when
*D*own, you will find a way out.*
E*very human soul
*F*orms a cohesive link,
*G*rowing in time, making
*H*istory, as good-will often does.
*I*nspiration can be the
*J*oining of daring friends,
*K*icking around bold ideas,
*L*ighting the darkened path
*M*aking a dramatic stage,
*N*arrative, it is called.
*O*ften times, famous lines from
*P*oetry and literary work are
*Q*uoted for their insight, wit,
*R*emembering the author
*S*implifies confusion.
*T*herefore, when you quote someone,
*U*nderstand what they have said by
*V*alidating their spoken
*W*ords, for if you fabricate
*X*anadu, dreams don't deserve
*Y*ou, and they will end up at the
*Z*oo, keeping the lions alive.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 19, 2016)

It is great how restricting yourself to a form can be so liberating in other ways. Beautifully positive, until we get to the xy and z maybe 

Xanadu reminds me, I once wrote a piece called 'Xanadon't', wonder if I still have it?


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow

Nice idea incorporating the full alphabet. Good one. This must be original which is points in my book


----------



## Nellie (Jan 19, 2016)

Olly Buckle said:


> It is great how restricting yourself to a form can be so liberating in other ways. Beautifully positive, until we get to the xy and z maybe



Thanks. I was running out of ideas by the time I was at the end of the alphabet. My vocabulary dwindles when I get past V. 



			
				Mesafalcon said:
			
		

> Nice idea incorporating the full alphabet. Good one. This must be original which is points in my book



This is an "ABC" poem. Kind of fun to write.


*Definition of ABC poem*​*An ABC poem has a series of lines that create a mood, picture, or feeling. Lines are made up of words and phrases. The first word of line 1 begins with an A, the first word of line 2 begins with a B etc.*


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jan 20, 2016)

Nellie said:


> Thanks. I was running out of ideas by the time I was at the end of the alphabet. My vocabulary dwindles when I get past V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, you mean to say this is not original and that I just have not heard of it before?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 20, 2016)

The poem is original!

Nellie, have you ever tried to write an acrostic poem?

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/111765-New-acrostic-thread

Rather an old thread, but you can see what I am on about.


----------



## Nellie (Jan 20, 2016)

Olly Buckle said:
			
		

> Nellie, have you ever tried to write an acrostic poem?



I haven't attempted one yet. But I will look into it now. Thank-you.


----------



## bree1433 (Jan 20, 2016)

This is really cool!! I love the fact that it is really positive. "Every human soul, Forms a cohesive link." This is my favorite lines!!


----------



## Gumby (Jan 20, 2016)

I enjoyed the message and the skillful way you wove it together, Nellie.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 20, 2016)

A: AhhhhMazing
B: Beautiful
C: Clever

I love that no matter the style... your own unique flair comes through... faaabulous!


----------



## Nellie (Jan 20, 2016)

Awesome
Belief
Cited.

Thanks Firemajic.


----------



## inkwellness (Jan 21, 2016)

I must say, That is a clever idea for a poem. Very cool.


----------

